# This Election...



## falcon123 (Apr 29, 2010)

We have a very important General Election up and coming! However until I got my postal vote yesterday I only knew who two of my nine candidates were, and only one of them has put anything through my letterbox. This is the most uninformed I have ever been since I first voted. It makes me feel totally uninvolved. 

The news is unhelpful being mainly sound bites and points scoring. At least people like Tony Benn and the late Alan Clark can/could put forward a reasoned argument. And the number of column inches and volume of hot air about yesterday's little gaffee is unbelieveable. What's it like for you?


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

Like you apart from the 3 main parties I've no idea who's standing. Thought....Maybe there are no others.


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2010)

We have had some people canvassing. They ask for our grown up son, they think he is still young enough at 23 for them to impress.

The odd thing is we come under one borough for local goverment elections and another for the general election. DO you think someone is social engineering and if I give them some kitting needles can they do it for mr too?


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Like you apart from the 3 main parties I've no idea who's standing. Thought....Maybe there are no others.


 

Just seen a flyer in the bin for a fourth party.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 29, 2010)

Saw a poster today for the Scottish Christian Party. Annoyed me because I firmly believe in the separation of church and state.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had leaflets from all the three main parties and the Green candidate. I also got a letter from John Denham (Labour) yesterday responding to my email about the DUK manifesto. John Spottiswoode (Green) responded by email almost immediately, Mr Denham has taken about 10 days. Nothing at all from the Lib Dem of Conservative candidates about the DUK thing.

I thought the business about Brown's comment was stuff and nonsense. Some people do hold views that were OK in a former generation, but now appear bigoted - I know quite a few of my father's generation who would appear the same. Brown's off the cuff comment showed he has a tolerant and modern approach. Certainly, you wouldn't persuade me that Cameron or Osborne have never said anything far more inflammatory in private, they just never got caught.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 29, 2010)

The only person I've had a leaflet from is a Lib Dem candidate who I didn't even think was standing for York Central....confusing stuff.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I thought the business about Brown's comment was stuff and nonsense. Some people do hold views that were OK in a former generation, but now appear bigoted - I know quite a few of my father's generation who would appear the same. Brown's off the cuff comment showed he has a tolerant and modern approach. Certainly, you wouldn't persuade me that Cameron or Osborne have never said anything far more inflammatory in private, they just never got caught.


 

Did he never watch Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister. Sir Humphrey must be spinning in his grave.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 29, 2010)

Ooooh, it's the last debate tonight, isn't it?


----------



## Peter C (Apr 29, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> We have a very important General Election up and coming! However until I got my postal vote yesterday I only knew who two of my nine candidates were, and only one of them has put anything through my letterbox. This is the most uninformed I have ever been since I first voted. It makes me feel totally uninvolved.
> 
> The news is unhelpful being mainly sound bites and points scoring. At least people like Tony Benn and the late Alan Clark can/could put forward a reasoned argument. And the number of column inches and volume of hot air about yesterday's little gaffee is unbelieveable. What's it like for you?



I'm in a Labour marginal seat the Tories need to take with an 8% swing to be close to a majority. Consequently we have been bombarded with glossy letters from Conservative Central office from Bertie Wooster himself ( Cameron) and Litlle Lord Fontleroy ( Osborne), paid for no doubt by Lord Cashcroft who is funding the attack in the marginals. Yesterday's letter was  from cameron again - my son counted the word "change" 11 times in a letter taking up less than A4. perhaps they are trying to do a Darren Brown on us ; repeat change,change change and we will be psycho-linguistically programmed when we vote. Not a peep from the actual local Tory candidiate herself - its been cast in the marginals as TV presidential election.
The gaffe could have been a scene straight out of "In the Thick of It".


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Did he never watch Yes Minister and Yes Prime Minister. Sir Humphrey must be spinning in his grave.



My big boy loves this programme and bores us silly with the DVDs when he's in the mood to share them...


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

So do I. It's so close to the truth.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 29, 2010)

I took up Diabetes UK's suggestion of sending their "manifesto" email to our local candidates.

Our Lib Dem standing MP, David Heath (himself an optician before going into parliament), immediately wrote back a personal email to me saying he "was whole-heartedly in favour of the DUK manifesto".  He said he had previously set up screening at his practice for diabetes, and was a member of an all-party group chaired by Adrian Sanders (who is himself diabetic) regarding research into this condition.

Ms Annunciata Rees-Mogg took a good deal longer to reply - but then she is busy canvassing at present.  She send back an unpersonalised long screed saying, in effect, that health and the NHS was the Tories' number 1 priority but that funds cannot be ring-fenced for a specific condition.  She says that they are in favour of individuals having funding of their care as "you get more bang for your buck" that way.  Can you tell she's a journalist in Real Life ?

As an ex-labour voter I had no leaning towards either of these candidates but - in the light of the above replies - can you guess which one I used my postal vote in favour of ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 29, 2010)

I know who I'm voting for, and I'm getting VERY fed up of people on facebook trying to sway my vote. My choice people, and its not your place to try and change it.


----------



## Old Holborn (Apr 29, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I know who I'm voting for, and I'm getting VERY fed up of people on facebook trying to sway my vote. My choice people, and its not your place to try and change it.


 
As a Grandson of a Suffragette, you tell 'em girl.


----------



## vince13 (Apr 29, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I know who I'm voting for, and I'm getting VERY fed up of people on facebook trying to sway my vote. My choice people, and its not your place to try and change it.



Sorry if that's how my post (above) came over - it wasn't meant like that, I was just reporting back on what had happened to me in this election Diabetes UK-wise.

Runs to cringe behind the sofa........................


----------



## cazscot (Apr 29, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I know who I'm voting for, and I'm getting VERY fed up of people on facebook trying to sway my vote. My choice people, and its not your place to try and change it.



Well said couldnt agree more!



Old Holborn said:


> As a Grandson of a Suffragette, you tell 'em girl.



My Grandfathers aunt was a sufragette and ever since finding that out I have chosen to vote


----------



## am64 (Apr 29, 2010)

vince13 said:


> Sorry if that's how my post (above) came over - it wasn't meant like that, I was just reporting back on what had happened to me in this election Diabetes UK-wise.
> 
> Runs to cringe behind the sofa........................



naaa dont worry folks... hands up.... it was me sharing a facebook page about do not vote for ***** on may 6th
as i have said before i always vote women died for the right to do so . in my area the MP has a 34% majority so nobody has even tried to come round to get my vote


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> naaa dont worry folks... hands up.... it was me sharing a facebook page about do not vote for ***** on may 6th
> as i have said before i always vote women died for the right to do so . in my area the MP has a 34% majority so nobody has even tried to come round to get my vote



no am, it wasn't directed at you at all. You didn't invite me to the group, it was people who I went to uni with who think the sun shines out of the *** **** bum.


----------



## cazscot (Apr 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> naaa dont worry folks... hands up.... it was me sharing a facebook page about do not vote for ***** on may 6th
> as i have said before i always vote women died for the right to do so . in my area the MP has a 34% majority so nobody has even tried to come round to get my vote



Didnt meant you am, was just meaning in general x


----------



## runner (Apr 30, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> Saw a poster today for the Scottish Christian Party. Annoyed me because I firmly believe in the separation of church and state.



Me too, and church and education in particular.


----------



## runner (Apr 30, 2010)

I think we have 5 candidates standing.  Have been inundated with tory poster, leaflets, cover page for local free newspaper etc. in the hope they can win back the constituency.  Have had some lib-dem and labour cards and leaflets through the post.  Had another leaflet from another party which I will not mention the name of, because I find them so disgusting and was very unhappy about getting their filth through my door.

Had a _second_ more personalised reply from my labour MP re my DUK email, saying he is more than happy to join the All Party Parliamentary group for diabetes if re-elected and he has in the past raised  issues on behalf of many consitutuents who suffer from diabetes, as well as donating to Diabetes UK.

Have _still_ had no response from tory candidate.


----------



## runner (Apr 30, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I thought the business about Brown's comment was stuff and nonsense. Some people do hold views that were OK in a former generation, but now appear bigoted - I know quite a few of my father's generation who would appear the same. Brown's off the cuff comment showed he has a tolerant and modern approach. Certainly, you wouldn't persuade me that Cameron or Osborne have never said anything far more inflammatory in private, they just never got caught.



Yes, I agree.  Compare it to this one.  'Community Care' is a professional/vocational magazine and has an online presence.  One of their journalists has a blog and the following comment was made by a UKIp candidate.  His party has suspended him pending a disciplinary hearing, because his views do not reflect those of the party - yeah right!

*Be warned, the comments are extremely offensive.*

http://www.communitycare.co.uk/Arti...ef-posts-racist-comment-on-community-care.htm


----------



## PhilT (Apr 30, 2010)

I just hope that everyone who's registered to vote does vote. In my opinion there is no excuse for not voting, particularly when in some countries people risk their life's to go out and vote.


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thought flyers two and three arrived yesterday evening. Wrong! The first was for a prospective MP whose area I am not in - suspect someone got muddled as the council and general election boundaries do not match in my area. The second was from an estate agent who thought (wrongly) that I might read his blurb if he looked like a candidate!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2010)

runner said:


> Yes, I agree.  Compare it to this one.  'Community Care' is a professional/vocational magazine and has an online presence.  One of their journalists has a blog and the following comment was made by a UKIp candidate.  His party has suspended him pending a disciplinary hearing, because his views do not reflect those of the party - yeah right!
> 
> *Be warned, the comments are extremely offensive.*
> 
> http://www.communitycare.co.uk/Arti...ef-posts-racist-comment-on-community-care.htm



Now, if Brown had said THAT then it would be newsworthy!


----------



## muddlethru (May 2, 2010)

This time round I will probably get in the voting booth and go "Eenny, meeny minny mo" or close my eyes and see where the pen lands. I can't take anymore electioneering. Turn on the TV or the radio and there it is.Buy a newspaper and there are pages and pages.  Is there nothing else happening in the world. Does anyone know where I can find a nice quiet room to escape to. I can't face all the inquest they will be having  after it is over either. Perhaps I'll just go to bed and pull the duvet over me and surface around the end of May.


----------



## ypauly (May 2, 2010)

I have been waiting for the door to knock for weeks now. Not for the usual reason (lambast those that show up every 4 years) but for my opportunity to have a laugh.
I have waiting in my hallway a bible and a copy of watchtower, that was kindly left by some jehovahs witness.
All I want to do is open the door and ask "have you come to find god?" then make it hard for them to get away

But they havn't knocked this year


----------



## runner (May 3, 2010)

ypauly said:


> I have been waiting for the door to knock for weeks now. Not for the usual reason (lambast those that show up every 4 years) but for my opportunity to have a laugh.
> I have waiting in my hallway a bible and a copy of watchtower, that was kindly left by some jehovahs witness.
> All I want to do is open the door and ask "have you come to find god?" then make it hard for them to get away
> 
> But they havn't knocked this year



Ha ha!  I'll have to remember that one for the double-glazing salesmen!


----------



## runner (May 3, 2010)

muddlethru said:


> This time round I will probably get in the voting booth and go "Eenny, meeny minny mo" or close my eyes and see where the pen lands. I can't take anymore electioneering. Turn on the TV or the radio and there it is.Buy a newspaper and there are pages and pages.  Is there nothing else happening in the world. Does anyone know where I can find a nice quiet room to escape to. I can't face all the inquest they will be having  after it is over either. Perhaps I'll just go to bed and pull the duvet over me and surface around the end of May.



I understand how you feel - getting fed up with all the spin myself.  Trouble is, we will have to face the consequences of the election for the next 5 years, so I feel I need to make an effort to try and get it right for me and my family (and as far as I'm concerned, for everyone else!)


----------



## grahams mum (May 3, 2010)

excuse me everybody but i think everybody have to make an effort  to make right for ourself  and who we care for maybe is worth to get invoved a little bit more   since graham diagnosis i battle with the local school and i made it and if we want a better society to live in we all have something to do  not waiting at home for a knock on the door and speak to the local MP is one of them like some guys on the forum already did  and i dont want to offend anybody ok


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 3, 2010)

well, i know who I'm voting for when the polls open tomorrow and I don't care what anyone thinks about it. I have had so many people chastise me for my choice and I'm sorry, but its what I believe is best for this country. As far as I'm concerned L and LD can go to the dogs for all I care (not that I'm trying to sway your vote etc etc), but over the past few weeks with so many trying to tell me WHY my vote is wrong, I just don't care anymore.

My vote is mine, and I will be straight down to the church tomorrow to vote for the first time in my life


----------



## ypauly (May 3, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well, i know who I'm voting for when the polls open tomorrow and I don't care what anyone thinks about it. I have had so many people chastise me for my choice and I'm sorry, but its what I believe is best for this country. As far as I'm concerned L and LD can go to the dogs for all I care (not that I'm trying to sway your vote etc etc), but over the past few weeks with so many trying to tell me WHY my vote is wrong, I just don't care anymore.
> 
> My vote is mine, and I will be straight down to the church tomorrow to vote for the first time in my life



tomorrow? I thought it was thursday


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 3, 2010)

ypauly said:


> tomorrow? I thought it was thursday



they open tomorrow dont they, results on thursday night

wait

polling card says thursday

now thats confusing

the news said tomorrow :/


----------



## Donald (May 3, 2010)

Polling day is thursday and they are open from 7am till 10 pm


----------



## margie (May 3, 2010)

The polling stations will only be open on Thursday - though if you have a postal ballot you can return that ahead of time.

Maybe there is something like a schools general election tomorrow - I think they sometimes do them a day or two in advance.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 3, 2010)

I either wasn't listening to the news people got it wrong 

thursday it is then


----------



## LisaLQ (May 3, 2010)

I think I sent my form off too late, so no card's come yet.  Maybe next time!

As for canvassing, we had one labour leaflet shoved through the door - no knock or anything.  But still much better than the conservative guy walking round town slagging off local businesses, who then stopped us and asked if we'd vote for him.  When I said "not likely", he said "good".  No cross for him (other than an x marks the spot one on his arse).


----------



## Andy HB (May 4, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> well, i know who I'm voting for when the polls open tomorrow and I don't care what anyone thinks about it. I have had so many people chastise me for my choice and I'm sorry, but its what I believe is best for this country. As far as I'm concerned L and LD can go to the dogs for all I care (not that I'm trying to sway your vote etc etc), but over the past few weeks with so many trying to tell me WHY my vote is wrong, I just don't care anymore.
> 
> My vote is mine, and I will be straight down to the church tomorrow to vote for the first time in my life



I hate tactical voting, so yes, you vote for who YOU want (and I will vote for who I want and will not be swayed either!! ). 

Your vote is not wrong and anyone who tells you otherwise either needs to give you a coherent reason or needs to shut up!!

The idea that a vote for a party who can't win a given seat is "wasted", is complete balderdash. It is just a consipracy to maintain the old two party state.

Andy (a sandal wearing woof woof this year)


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

Can I just ask do i need to take the card with me that i got through the door when i vote on Thursday?


Cheers


----------



## sofaraway (May 4, 2010)

Yes you do Steff.


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Yes you do Steff.



Thanks Nikki x


----------



## Donald (May 4, 2010)

This Election is turning in to a farce just heard that the postal vote is open to alleged abuse either that they just  wanted the headlines


http://mail.dailymail.co.uk/go.asp?/bDML001/mAGOEK/qSGOWK/u6B2H4/xRTP4L1


----------



## Andy HB (May 4, 2010)

Unless I was away for some reason, I'd never use a postal vote.

Anyway, I've always preferred walking to the local voting office, saying hello to everyone and hiding behind a curtain whilst putting an 'X' in a box. Much more satisfying!

Andy


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Unless I was away for some reason, I'd never use a postal vote.
> 
> Anyway, I've always preferred walking to the local voting office, saying hello to everyone and hiding behind a curtain whilst putting an 'X' in a box. Much more satisfying!
> 
> Andy



Ditto ive never postal voted .


----------



## falcon123 (May 4, 2010)

I have got my postal vote here in front of me - switched over when I broke my femur. My problem is who to vote for. I thought I was coming to a decision but a member of the party I was going for said something over the weekend that totally turned me off them. I will have to decide soon and suspect it will either be tatical, although it is rather unclear the way things are going, or for a minority party. Council election I will go for the person as candidate for the party I might go for is rather too economical with the truth!


----------



## LisaLQ (May 4, 2010)

I'd rather postal vote, dont see anything wrong with that, if you dont need to go down, why bother.  That's if I was voting this year, but I'm not.  Posted my form out on the day of the deadline after a hectic weekend where I got the dates wrong and only realised on the day, was told by a friend in the know that it'd be ok - but it isnt.  My sister got her forms in on time, and they've still said she was too late, they say that they should have been in several weeks before the actual deadline.  So what exactly is the point of a deadline, if you're not going to accept forms sent out up to and including it?!

I'm off back to bed.  I'll send them my vote on a snotty hankie.


----------



## falcon123 (May 5, 2010)

I have done the deed - the deed is done - I have posted off my vote. Did get a couple more flyers afterwards but nothing on them would have made me change my vote. I cannot imagine David Cameron's  all night stunt will make anyone change their mind -  he's acting like a student doing last minute revision!


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> I have done the deed - the deed is done - I have posted off my vote. Did get a couple more flyers afterwards but nothing on them would have made me change my vote. I cannot imagine David Cameron's  all night stunt will make anyone change their mind -  he's acting like a student doing last minute revision!



It does smack of desperation rather than quiet confidence. It's probably his last chance as leader of the Tories, just as they went through all the others since Major. I actually quite liked William Hague, but I think his baseball cap and early Young Cons speech did for him - how fickle are we! 

I think that, after 13 years of Labour government the Tories should have given a much stronger showing - instead they have been overshadowed by the Lib Dems/Nick Clegg. Anyone intend to stay up and watch the results? I usually do


----------



## PhilT (May 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It does smack of desperation rather than quiet confidence. It's probably his last chance as leader of the Tories, just as they went through all the others since Major. I actually quite liked William Hague, but I think his baseball cap and early Young Cons speech did for him - how fickle are we!
> 
> I think that, after 13 years of Labour government the Tories should have given a much stronger showing - instead they have been overshadowed by the Lib Dems/Nick Clegg. Anyone intend to stay up and watch the results? I usually do


 

I like to stay up and see how the results are going.


----------



## Andy HB (May 5, 2010)

I usually hang around until the result is pretty much no longer in doubt.

It's usually quite hilarious watching the MPs wriggle and squirm when things aren't going their way!

I'm just disappointed that it doesn't look like being a bloodbath like it was in '97 (but purely because of the theatre, nothing to do with who I want in power)! 

Andy


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2010)

I wont be waitng with baited breathe for the results no.


----------



## sofaraway (May 5, 2010)

What time approx will the results be in? I am working a night shift so hopefully will be able to check every now and then whats happening


----------



## rawtalent (May 5, 2010)

I used to be really interested in politics when at school/studying. Took government and politics and economics at 'A level'. 
Sadly, can't find any enthusiasm for it at all these days.
Will definitely vote though.


----------



## aymes (May 5, 2010)

I'm going to an election party so will be up watching all the rests come in. A friend and I alternate who's hosting each time (UK and US elections), can't wait!

Still haven't decided who I'm voting for though, have to be at the polls as soon as they open at 7 because of work, not long to decide!


----------



## LisaLQ (May 6, 2010)

You know I've never voted before, I'm nearly 33, and never been interested.  Then the one year I desperately want to, and I was too bloomin' slow getting my forms in.

I'm fairly certain Cameron will be moving in tomorrow - how scary is that. 

For a laugh though (some swearing in it not kid safe):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKFTtYx2OHc


----------



## aymes (May 6, 2010)

Voted! Was queuing outside the polling station from about 5 to 7, loads of people waiting and a steady stream coming in as I was leaving, here's hoping for a good turnout!


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2010)

aymes said:


> Voted! Was queuing outside the polling station from about 5 to 7, loads of people waiting and a steady stream coming in as I was leaving, here's hoping for a good turnout!



wow 2 hr que, ill vote when i drop son off, do some people have 2 votes one for gov election and one for local?


----------



## aymes (May 6, 2010)

Sorry, that should say 5 minutes to 7, sorry for confusion!

Re the 2 votes, in some areas the local elections will also be due so theyre done on the same day, youd get 2 different colour polling slips with corresppnding coloured boxes to put them in.


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

Our polling station was very quiet - though I do live in a very safe seat. We are having a local election as well so there was a white and a yellow voting slip. They both end up in the same black ballot box. What was confusing is that the same polling station is used for 2 council wards so you had to get the right box.


----------



## PhilT (May 6, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> What time approx will the results be in? I am working a night shift so hopefully will be able to check every now and then whats happening


 
The first results should be declared at around 11pm.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

not voting til I've had coffee and breakfast


----------



## Andy HB (May 6, 2010)

Pretty quiet at my polling station too, but it's a stone-wall safe Tory seat.

I hope the final result makes him (Dominic Grieve) sweat a bit, though! Keep him focussed and honest in the new Parliament.

Andy


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2010)

Well all voted , very quiet only 3 peeps in front of me x


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> Pretty quiet at my polling station too, but it's a stone-wall safe Tory seat.
> 
> I hope the final result makes him (Dominic Grieve) sweat a bit, though! Keep him focussed and honest in the new Parliament.
> 
> Andy



yep hes pretty safe  i didnt understand why he had to have a 2nd home in marlow in case he had early meeting in his constituency ?? surely thats a journey thousands of commuters do every day without the need for a flat in london ..just in case they need to be in early !!! 

shame they cant do anything about the roads in S.Bucks !!


----------



## LisaLQ (May 6, 2010)

It's all rubbish about needing a second home in London.  My dad used to work in the H of P, and he said the majority of MPs dont even show up.  They might pop in for something major, but the every day stuff they just dont show.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

I'm about to leave BUT

I'vejust noticed my card says "local government election". Is this right?  I've never done this before...


----------



## Steff (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I'm about to leave BUT
> 
> I'vejust noticed my card says "local government election". Is this right?  I've never done this before...



theres a local gov which is yellow card and the white card is the parlimentary card.


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

Sam you should be OK the voter number is the same for both the local and general elections. They should just check the list in the polling station and cross you off as being in. You don't actually need the card it just makes it easier for them to find you.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

done and done

just watching bbc news and nick clegg has gone to vote. Is he allowed to vote for himself?


----------



## margie (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> done and done
> 
> just watching bbc news and nick clegg has gone to vote. Is he allowed to vote for himself?



Yes he can, David Cameron and Gordon Brown have already voted. His wife can't vote for him though as she is Spanish - she can however vote in the local elections.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

margie said:


> Yes he can, David Cameron and Gordon Brown have already voted. His wife can't vote for him though as she is Spanish - she can however vote in the local elections.



 surely that shouldn't be allowed???  

like...the party leaders and whatnot just...shouldn't vote?


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> surely that shouldn't be allowed???
> 
> like...the party leaders and whatnot just...shouldn't vote?



They might not be voting for themselves!


----------



## Old Holborn (May 6, 2010)

I've always wanted to see one extra box on the ballot paper, 'The Monarch'. That would get my X every time.

100% Royalist.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 6, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> I've always wanted to see one extra box on the ballot paper, 'The Monarch'. That would get my X every time.
> 
> 100% Royalist.



TOO RIGHT!


----------



## sofaraway (May 6, 2010)

All done, was fairly busy in there, only 1 guy from the Conservatives outside talking to people.


----------



## Donald (May 6, 2010)

Done & Dusted steady stream of peeps coming & going met the tory guy. also the Scottish elections next year in may


----------



## falcon123 (May 6, 2010)

margie said:


> Yes he can, David Cameron and Gordon Brown have already voted. His wife can't vote for him though as she is Spanish - she can however vote in the local elections.



She can also vote in the European elections. Not being able to vote for your MP is a bit of an irregularity - something to do with EU rules...


----------



## Old Holborn (May 6, 2010)

Voted. Didn't have an idea who was standing for General and Local until I saw the Ballot papers.


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Voted. Didn't have an idea who was standing for General and Local until I saw the Ballot papers.



I only had one leaflet from the local candidates, plenty from General. I wonder how many local councillors will sneak into office under the smokescreen of the General election?


----------



## am64 (May 6, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> It's all rubbish about needing a second home in London.  My dad used to work in the H of P, and he said the majority of MPs dont even show up.  They might pop in for something major, but the every day stuff they just dont show.



i thought they should park up one of those container ships outside HoP and convert it into little basic cell like rooms ...bit like a travel lodge and put them in there !! save us all a bit of dosh !


----------



## AlisonM (May 6, 2010)

I have been out and voted. Duty done, hooray. Now I just sit back and wait for the results which, since this is the Highlands, won't be in till at least Monday (I believe all the ballot boxes are still brought to Inverness from the Islands and counted here), by which time the fun will be over. I'm hoping for a hung parliament, so no-one can do anything for a while.


----------

